
Salvaging the German High Seas Fleet Wrecks of Scapa Flow (2005) - dmckeon
https://addiator.blogspot.com/2005/02/forgotten-history-scapa-fl_110823866174264713.html
======
duxup
I can't imagine what it would be like going through the airlocks into a ship
sunken on the sea floor. That has to be creepy at best.

